# Twin-Flex rack



## 37fleetwood (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey everyone I found this great deal on a Twin-Flex rack!
I didn't think it was, but the owner told me
"I  know without I have more twinplex bikes then you could dream of.And  Bluebirds twin bars .I too am on the cabe .Now run along and bug someone  else"
so I must be wrong. my loss is your gain!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121438940269


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 18, 2014)

*Welcom to the Cabe!*

It pays to know your stuff Scott, I know identifying these old parts can seem kind of overwhelming at first, but stick with it and before you know it you'll be an expert like this guy.  This site is full of helpful friendly people like him who are more than happy to share their knowledge.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Hey everyone I found this great deal on a Twin-Flex rack!
> I didn't think it was, but the owner told me
> "I  know without I have more twinplex bikes then you could dream of.And  Bluebirds twin bars .I too am on the cabe .Now run along and bug someone  else"
> so I must be wrong. my loss is your gain!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121438940269




...and so another village does without! V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 18, 2014)

1. Not a Twin-Flex top.
2. DEFINITELY not a Twin-Flex rack without the all-important 11-1/2" braces.


----------



## stoney (Sep 18, 2014)

He probably saw the same rack on a twin flex that had the wrong rack on it, so it must be. Again, as my signature says (see below) at least I admit it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)

well, he does claim to own more twinplexes than I could ever dream of...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 18, 2014)

So he has a bunch of amps then and not bikes?.. twin plex is an amp lol...


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 18, 2014)

*Rack?*

Nice late 40s early 50s huffman beaver tail rack mmm 25 bucks ?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)

it's quite clearly listed as an Elgin Huffman Twin-Flex Twinbar rack. this guy knows his stuff, better not to question him, he's quite adamant.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Sep 18, 2014)

Well now that we've got _that_ all sorted out, could you do me a favor Scott and proof read this listing for me ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIROYAL-CHAIN-BIKE-TIRE-UNITED-STATES-RUBBER-CO-26-X-2-125-NEVER-MOUNTED/221551340130?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D25805%26meid%3D2e78ecfbb2e84254897d0343347982a1%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D10778%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D121438940269

I hereby challenge that guy to a spelling contest. Loser buys the beer !! 

pap
.


----------

